# PM's



## BigNerd (Feb 13, 2005)

Quick question. When I log on it says I have 1 unread PM, but when I go to my inbox there is nothing there. I can't figure our how to get to the 1 message. Help?!?!?!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It may have been a deleted spam PM. I just sent you a PM to open and delete which should reset the count.


----------



## BigNerd (Feb 13, 2005)

That worked. Thanks.


----------

